# Baby born from FET after 10 miscarriages



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Another lovely outcome from today's news: congratulations to them 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-47616416


----------



## butterflies4ever (May 22, 2010)

So very happy for them both   they never gave up !


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I wish they had explained what was made different so their cycle was successful. I am happy they are the parents now and I’m sure they will be the good ones!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

I wish they had explained what was made different so their cycle was successful. I am happy they are the parents now and I’m sure they will be the good ones!


----------

